# old advice didn't work



## dragonlover1 (Oct 25, 2014)

the old "stand still" didn't work this time. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7egbyjJD-f8


----------



## Stevo2 (Oct 25, 2014)

Woops!


----------



## arevenant (Oct 25, 2014)

No offense, but he did make the wise decision to stand RIGHT IN FRONT of it's escape route...


----------



## snakelady-viper (Oct 26, 2014)

On hot tar and what part of the video didnt we see??


----------



## Porkbones (Oct 26, 2014)

Hahahaha.found this rather funny


----------



## Thyla (Oct 27, 2014)

And ideas on what it might be? 

Why did he take the risk of not moving when standing in THONGS and infinite directions to move out of the snakes travelling direction.

EDIT: I revise my guess. It mentions this happens in western NSW.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thyla said:


> And ideas on what it might be?
> 
> Why did he take the risk of not moving when standing in THONGS and infinite directions to move out of the snakes travelling direction.
> 
> EDIT: I revise my guess. It mentions this happens in western NSW.



he was obviously an intelligent gent...not


----------

